
Crohn's and IBD ; seeking designers and devs with personal interest in a solution - kamkafi
Hi HN,<p>I am a physician who developed a protocol for life-style based management of IBD&#x2F;Crohns &amp; looking for designers and devs with personal interested in this disease.<p>Patients with this condition are severely underserved, Medical options suck and there are no good digital tools to help them manage.<p>We developed a lifestyle focused program that allows patients to get off meds and actually improve, and have been working to build it into a platform.<p>I am looking to find people with a personal interest in IBD&#x2F;IBS so that we can build a product by people who are affected by it. Any help is appreciated.<p>Thanks<p>kkafimd@gmail.com
======
oblib
I was just reading this today:

"Investigators reported that smoking weed caused a “complete remission” of
Crohn’s Disease in five of the 11 subjects. Another five of the eleven test
subjects saw their Crohn’s Disease symptoms cut in half. Furthermore,
“subjects receiving cannabis reported improved appetite and sleep, with no
significant side effects.”

[http://bloomsmag.com/smoking-marijuana-causes-complete-
remis...](http://bloomsmag.com/smoking-marijuana-causes-complete-remission-of-
crohns-disease-no-side-effects-new-study-shows/)

~~~
kamkafi
Its a inflammatory condition and cannabis amongst other things has a calming
effect (mentally and on the immune system)

------
Mz
You are welcome to join Health Techies:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?nomobile=true#!forum/health...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?nomobile=true#!forum/health-
techies)

I have a different diagnosis with significant gut involvement. I have
privately pursued a diet and lifestyle approach to get better. I joined HN
with fantasies of learning to code to develop a tech platform for more
effectively conveying the info. I would love to hear what your general concept
is for this project and I wish you the best of luck.

------
shimon
Are you trying to build a company?

There are many initiatives in this space. Not to say there isn't room for a
new one, but you should have a theory of how you're different. I haven't
studied the space in a while but
[http://www.improvecarenow.org/](http://www.improvecarenow.org/) (peds
focused) seemed to be the most effective when I was looking ~4 years ago.

~~~
kamkafi
Yes its to build a company/platform but with people who have IBS/IBD core to
the team.

What we do is pretty different than anything that exists. On our end, we did a
clinical validation study for the approach and did a pretty in-depth market
analysis to see whats out there.

Although there are many initiatives, clinics etc there are only couple proper
digital solution in this space (think along the lines of Omada) and no one
trying to do what we are. Improvecarenow.org, for example, has a patient tool
page with 6 different web-based toolkits.

The difficulty I've run into is that its a hard disease and space to grasp for
people not exposed to it, and the only people who understood and came on board
were personally affected - hence reaching out here to see if I can find people
with a personal interest in this

~~~
shimon
Thanks for the response and good luck. I can see why you'd want people with
internal motivation, especially with a health intervention that isn't a drug
or medical service. It's incredibly hard to capture value in health if you
aren't selling a pill or working in a hospital. That's a major risk in making
any such product viable. Try to address that even if you find people motivated
enough to build this for free.

------
fosco
I have UC that is mostly under control but have a relapse ever couple years,
not a programmer but if you are looking for input maybe I can assist.

Thanks!

~~~
kamkafi
Always looking for input from anyone who has dealt with this condition and the
medical system.

pls send me a email @kkadimd gmail so I can reach out

